
Before saying 'I do,' more millennials say 'prenup' - randomname2
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/11/25/before-saying-i-do-more-millennials-say-prenup.html
======
iamdave
One, or at least I-speaking with a mouth full of leftover turkey and anecdote-
would think by this point the "Millennials do %thing%" story trope would be so
ridiculously boring by virtue of the sheer amount of evidence mounting that
millennials have inherited and are operating in such a drastically different
social and economic world than what they (we) were sold that people would stop
writing them.

It's an amount so voluminous one has to measure it in "duh"s.

Or at least hope they find a better and more substantive premise.

I was evidently wrong.

